# [apache]Problème avec les Vhost

## Rman

Bonsoir,

Je possède actuellement un serveur dédié Kimsufi chez OVH avec une distribution prête à l'emploi Gentoo. (Release 2) avec Webmin.

Souhaitons créer une plateforme de blog, il me faut utiliser des VirtualHost afin de pouvoir créer des nom de domaine automatiquement.

Voila ce que j'ai mit dans httpd.conf

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerAdmin webmaster@monsite.fr

        DocumentRoot /home/monsite/www

        SuexecUserGroup monsite users

        ServerName www.monsite.fr

        ServerAlias *.monsite.fr

        UseCanonicalName Off

        VirtualDocumentRoot /home/monsite/www/blog/user/%1

        CustomLog logs/monsite-access_log combined

        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/monsite/cgi-bin/

        AddHandler x-httpd-php5 .php

        

</VirtualHost>
```

Et voici l'erreur que me retourne apache lorsque je le redémarre :

```
Invalid command 'VirtualDocumentRoot', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration 
```

Après m'être renseigné dans divers forum, j'en ai déduit que le mod Vhost n'était pas installé.

J'ai lu qu'il fallait recompiler apache.

Je cherche donc une solution pour que cela fonctionne.

Merci d'avance   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Pour la configuration des vhost, ça se passe dans /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ tout simplement, t'y trouveras des exemples  :Wink: 

----------

## Rman

Merci pour ta réponse mais la distribution toute prête d'OVH est différente d'une standard.

Ici apache ce situe dans /usr/local/apache/

Voici ce qu'il contient :

```
bin    cgi-bin  error   icons    lib   man     modules

build  conf     htdocs  include  logs  manual
```

Et lorsque je fait une recherche avec locate après un upgrade, je ne trouve aucun vhosts.d

J'ai cru lire qu'il fallait recompiler apache avec le mod vhosts le problème c'est que je ne sait pas comment faire et je ne veut pas perdre ma configuration actuelle car j'ai déjà plusieurs site en fonction sur mon serveur.

Merci d'avance

----------

## Rman

Un petit up car la survie de mon projet en dépend.

----------

## geekounet

Le mieux avec les dédiés d'OVH, c'est de virer tout leur overlay, et de refaire une gentoo propre, avec un apache et un php compilés comme il faut  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste pour info c'est apache 1 ou 2 qui est sur ovh ?

sinon pour utiliser {s}locate il te faut faire un updatedb au préalable sinon il ne vois pas les ajouts c'est pourquoi on préfère souvent utiliser  find   :Wink: 

----------

## paolo20110

@boozo

apache2

peut-être une solution avec mod_rewrite dans la doc apache:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/mass.html#homepages.rewrite

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Le mieux avec les dédiés d'OVH, c'est de virer tout leur overlay, et de refaire une gentoo propre, avec un apache et un php compilés comme il faut 

 

Ah ça  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ensuite Rman as tu utilisé OVHM (le seul intérêt de la release 2) pour créer ton site ?

EDIT : encore une fois j'ai mal lu ... 

Il faut que tu recompiles Apache en incluant le support des vhosts :

va dans /usr/local/portage-ovh/net-www/apache-ovh

Edit l'ebuild correspondant à la version 2.0.59

```

src_compile() {

    cd ${WORKDIR}/"httpd-$PV"

    ./configure \

    --prefix=/usr/local/apache \

    --enable-suexec \

    --with-suexec-caller=nobody \

    --with-suexec-userdir=www \

    --with-suexec-docroot=/home \

    --with-suexec-logfile=/usr/local/apache/logs/cgi.log \

    --with-suexec-uidmin=89 \

    --with-suexec-gidmin=89 \

    --with-suexec-safepath=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin \

    --enable-rewrite \

    --enable-so \

    --enable-cgi \

    --enable-info \

    --enable-ssl \

    --enable-vhost-alias \ <== rajoute cette ligne

    --enable-deflate \

    --enable-headers \

    --enable-expires \

    || die "Configure failed"

    emake || die "Compile failed"

```

Rajoute la ligne pointée par une flèche, fais un ebuild apache-ovh-2.0.59.ebuild digest et recompile le paquet apache-ovh. Vas-y doucement avec la phase etc-update  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Rman

Oui j'ai créé mon site avec OVHM.

Comme je débute, c'est pour ça que j'ai prit une release et j'avoue que recompiler apache me fait peur tout de même, sa ne risque pas d'entrer en conflit avec Webmin et autre?

EDIT : j'ai rajouté les lignes correspondante je tape quoi maintenant ?

ebuild apache-ovh-2.0.59.ebuild et après tu parle de recompiler le paquet apache-ovh, je connais vraiement pas grand chose en Gentoo, si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer.

----------

## boozo

 *Rman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : j'ai rajouté les lignes correspondante je tape quoi maintenant ?
> 
> ebuild apache-ovh-2.0.59.ebuild et après tu parle de recompiler le paquet apache-ovh, je connais vraiement pas grand chose en Gentoo, si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer.

 

je pense que c'est une typo car ce n'est pas ce que Oupsman t'as écrit :

```

#ebuild <path>/apache-ovh-2.0.59.ebuild digest

#emerge -1v apache-ovh

#etc-update    <--- la prudence a prendre est là !! tu check tous les fichers et tu acceptes ou non les modifs proposées des fichiers de conf et NE FAIS PAS -3 ou -5 !!!
```

----------

## Rman

La compilation à fonctionné mais quand je tape etc-update j'obtient :

```
Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

ensuite pour accéder à monsite c plus www.site.com mais www.site.com/~site C'est binard. Si je tape www.site.com je tombe directement sur la page par défaut.

----------

## Rman

Bon après quelque modification du httpd.conf, tout fonctionne.

Un grand merci   :Very Happy: 

Donc il fallait bien recompiler apache ce qui provoque un léger dérèglement au niveau de httpd.conf.

----------

## Oupsman

Une petite modification du titre alors ?   :Wink: 

----------

